# Mf 110



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

I have a good working MF 110 manure spreader for sale if anyone is in need of one, theres rust at the top of the side walls, thats it. The frame is in really good shape too.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

ive had how many people that wanted to buy it when i didnt want to sell it now when i do...no one wants it....lol, shoulda sold it when i had the chance.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

What do u guys think is a fair price for a MF 110 manure spreader?? in really good condition and the frame isnt rusted out....however there is rust on the top of the side walls.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

no one got even and suggested price?....


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

for what it's worth...

Case Int. 585 tractor w/2250 loader, 1,400 hrs., $12,000;* MF 110 manure spreader, $1,100,* both good cond. Clifford Crane, Rt. 3, Box 105A, Bruceton Mills, 26525; 379-4482.

You might ask Clem what he charges to spread $hit....


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

holy cow.....1,100.......i dont think my $500 is bad at all no more....thanks greg


----------

